

Why I Chose Hapi - josep2
http://jowanza.com/post/124384584999/why-i-chose-hapi

======
matthijs_
Excellent write-up. I have been playing with Express a lot, but for production
I am seriously considering to start using Hapi. Creating applications for the
healthcare sector comes with lots of requirements and regulations. If you take
that into account, Hapi makes a lot of sense, because there's a lot of
boilerplate code available in the plugins (most of which are perfectly
maintained) that will be required in the app.

~~~
josep2
Thanks! Please let me know how it goes for you!

------
bricss
+1, Hapi to be happy!

